# Webfolio Platforms/Templates, Any Recommendations?



## ScottPreston (Jan 15, 2014)

Hellooo Photoforum, 

I'm working on a creating a basic online portfolio for the photographs I've taken and accumulated. Since I dont have that much material at this point I'm looking for a free, and minimalistic platform/template that can display album images with sliders. The other important thing is that I need to have a page dedicated to news articles I've published, so I need to be able to upload and display PDF's. I've spent quite a few days now experimenting with different sites and figuring out the formatting only to run into problem after problem. _AllYou _has the right feel to it but I find uploading the images desaturates them pretty badly. Can any of you recommend a site and/or template that matches the description? (Also, I'm sorry if this is not the correct category for this post). 

Thanks everyone,


----------



## Brand000n (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you looked into 500px? I just recently started a portfolio there and have been pretty satisfied with what they offer.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea, 500px has a nice, simple layout, and doesn't mess with pictures too bad, at least that I can tell.


----------



## remylebeau (Jan 23, 2014)

I built all my sites with wordpress platform. Check out Portfolio | ThemeForest for the selection of photography portfolio themes. There are so many, very well priced and extremely adaptable.


----------

